# New book explains how the KKK was started in the South.



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 23, 2014)

A new book has come out that explains how the Democrats first started the KKK to harass Republicans, both white and black.  They killed well over 4000 people between 1882 and 1964, plus any black person who was suspected of wanting to vote Republican was beaten or burned out of their home. 
The first Grand Wizard of the KKK was honored at the Democratic Convention, and no Democrats voted for the 14th Amendment, to grant citizenship to former slaves, and this racism and hatred continued (although more hidden) well into the mid 1960's, but has been kept hidden on the Democratic Party's website.
This is not to say that all Democrats are racist, or that Republicans aren't. But traditionally, the Southern states have voted Democratic, and it was , after all, Abraham Lincoln and the Republicans who wanted to free the slaves. Just something to think about....


Here is a link to an article telling about the new book, and explaining how well-documented it is.


http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/news/2309727/posts


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 24, 2014)

freerepublic........LOLLLLL

Well, somewhere in the last 100 years there was a transition, we need to look at who is behind racism, instilling fear and hate TODAY.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 24, 2014)

If the Ku Klux Klan think white people are better, why do they dress like Muslim  women?


----------



## Ina (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2014)

I grew up in the democratic south where the closest carpetbagger (republican) was 400 miles north somewhere. I never had much use for the clan but was always on the other side of the fence. As a boy I sometimes brought food prepared by my mother to an old black man who was in failing health. His sister sometime brought him food
and a few groceries, but many days his cubbert was bare and I'd share our meal with him and play checkers with him for a couple of hours. My bent always fell with the underdog, the ones who couldn't use my white restroom or drink from my water fountain, or have a cup of coffee with me in my favorite cafe. It's no wonder when they could vote they voted democrat. Of course times have changed. Those days are gone and forgotten. We forgot who we were and the leopard changed his spots.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

Well said Drifter, and you were an angel for being so kind.  I never witnessed such prejudice in my time, coming from the Northeast and being born in the early 50s.


----------



## drifter (Jun 24, 2014)

The kkk wore/wear sheets and a hood to hide their identity.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2014)

It seems that the parties were a lot different back then, than they are today also...



> We decided to check whether the KKK really was spawned by the Democratic Party. We’ll post another Truth-O-Meter that examines Martin’s contention Planned Parenthood was created by Democrats.
> 
> When we asked Martin for the facts behind his KKK statement, he said he had misspoken.
> "What I should have said is it was started by Democrats, not by the Democratic party," the senator said. "It wasn’t an official subdivision of the party, obviously … It was definitely founded by Democrats."
> ...


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 25, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well said Drifter, and you were an angel for being so kind.  I never witnessed such prejudice in my time, coming from the Northeast and being born in the early 50s.




There was plenty of prejudice in Massachusetts during the 50-60's,especially Boston and surrounding cities.

  Louis Day Hicks was one of the big ones.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jun 25, 2014)

During the 1950s and 60s it was democratic governors in the south who tried to block integration in schools and colleges. It was Republican president Dwight D. Eisenhower who sent troops to Little Rock, Arkansas to block Democrat Governor Orval Faubus from denying black students to go to Central High School.

Democrat governors in Mississippi and Alabama also tried to stop integration of schools and restaurants.


----------



## Ina (Jun 25, 2014)

What does Ku Klux mean? I get Klan, except for the spelling.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 25, 2014)

Ina said:


> What does Ku Klux mean? I get Klan, except for the spelling.



Supposedly it is derived from the Greek _kuklos_, meaning "circle", and a corruption of "clan", so you have "circle clan" or "clan of brothers" - something like that.

I've also heard a story that the name came from the sound of a rifle being cocked - "ku-klux" - but I'm not sure if that's anything but a fable.


----------



## Ina (Jun 25, 2014)

TThank you Phil, I have wondered that for some time now. :wave:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 28, 2014)

I thought it funny that her grandmother was in the SS!


----------



## drifter (Aug 25, 2014)

I don't know what or where Ku Klux Klan was derived from but the Klan stood for intimidation of the black man. Rkunsaw is quite right, it was the South and the democratic states that promoted the klan. No political party endorsed or started the Klan. If a town in the south didn't have a Klan organization, they could call a meeting, have an invited guest explain the order of things, the purpose, etc and a Klan organization would be started. They covered themselves to avoid detection; they were not popular with all members of a community. 

My wife's family had owned slaves and has the bill of sale for two of them, way back when in the South. Klan members might be eight or ten working members or more, in the community, it might include the postmaster, and or the banker, or the grocer, members of the local sheriff's office or the local police. 

Men who hated the idea that blacks wanted rights, wanted to vote, wanted to own property, or that most wanted a job and to be paid for it. It was a function of the South, where slave owners could no longer buy blacks to work  the farms and resented the idea. 

It was a sad time in America. It has much improved but the traces of that time are alive, some of the resentments are still with us and now, not only in the south. However, if the Klan is still active or not I can't say, but their function is illegal, and banned (so far as I know).


----------



## Falcon (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd LOVE to see  ONE  Klan member, all by himself,  stand up , one on one, against the likes of

Mike Tyson, Evander Holyfield, Joe Louis, Muhamad (sp)  Ali.


----------



## drifter (Aug 25, 2014)

They're not that kind of tough. They liked to operate under cover of darkness and their white sheets, with guns, and ropes for hanging, against some lone black man, and when they had hanged him for some trumped reason, or merely because he was black, they liked to leave their calling card, a burning cross, a hangman's noose, or their mark, KKK. They were this kind of tough against the helpless.


----------



## MrJim (Aug 25, 2014)

Happyflowerlady said:


> A new book has come out that explains how the Democrats first started the KKK to harass Republicans, both white and black.  They killed well over 4000 people between 1882 and 1964, plus any black person who was suspected of wanting to vote Republican was beaten or burned out of their home.
> The first Grand Wizard of the KKK was honored at the Democratic Convention, and no Democrats voted for the 14th Amendment, to grant citizenship to former slaves, and this racism and hatred continued (although more hidden) well into the mid 1960's, but has been kept hidden on the Democratic Party's website.
> This is not to say that all Democrats are racist, or that Republicans aren't. But traditionally, the Southern states have voted Democratic, and it was , after all, Abraham Lincoln and the Republicans who wanted to free the slaves. Just something to think about....
> 
> ...



*And now, in today's world, those kinds of Democrats from back in those days, have become Republicans.




*


----------

